# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple предупреждает об опасности джейлбрейка

## SDA

Apple выпустила документ, в котором предупреждает пользователей об опасности джейлбрейка iPhone. Согласно официальной позиции, неавторизованная модификация iPhone OS является основной причиной нестабильности и программных проблем. 
Сообщается, что будучи разработанной Apple платформа iPhone OS обеспечивает надежное функционирование iPhone, iPad и iPod touch. Некоторые пользователи не осознают риск установки ПО, которое приводит к сбоям в работе взломанных iPhone, iPad и iPod touch. Apple приводит следующий перечень проблем: 


Нестабильность устройств и приложений;
Ненадежное голосовое соединение и передача данных;
Проблемы с сервисами (Visual Voicemail, YouTube, Weather, Stocks и т.д.);
Нарушение безопасности;
Снижение времени работы;
Невозможность установки обновлений.
Apple настоятельно рекомендует не устанавливать ПО, взламывающее iPhone OS. Кроме того, сервисные центры лишают такие устройства гарантии. 

3dnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Damien

> Apple приводит следующий перечень проблем:


забыли перечислить - свои убытки

----------


## anton_dr

Нормальная в принципе позиция. И не так далека от правды, как многим кажется.

----------


## SDA

> Нестабильность устройств и приложений;
> Проблемы с сервисами (Visual Voicemail, YouTube, Weather, Stocks и т.д.);
> Нарушение безопасности;
> Снижение времени работы;
> Невозможность установки обновлений.
> Apple настоятельно рекомендует не устанавливать ПО, взламывающее iPhone OS. Кроме того, сервисные центры лишают такие устройства гарантии. 
> 
> 3dnews.ru


Я этим руководствовался и не стал ставить джейл. Бесплатных прог в App Store  масса. Да и большинство платных стоят 0,99 $. У меня стоит порядка 100 прог, платных и бесплатных, так я от силы 10% процентами пользуюсь  :Smiley:  какой там джейл  :Smiley:

----------

